# Red sea no pox- white baterial flock



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon,

Has anyone noticed that when using Red Sea NOPOX you are developing a white slime or bacterial flock on your equipment?

It took me so long to figure out what this white slime was called ****

Finally I can ask if it is just me.

Any information, experience and solutions would be great.

*** Details ***
Nitrates are at 5- 10PPM
Dosing 2 MLS a day/ 24 times a day or once an hour- VIA a programmed doser
*** Premixed with RODI in a one gallon jug ***
I run a non sumped system
If I am missing some needed backstory or details, please let me know.

Thanks. 
Mike


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154921

and I am not using NoPox

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Been using this product for 6 + months - haven't experienced what you are describing


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Has anyone noticed that when using Red Sea NOPOX you are developing a white slime or bacterial flock on your equipment?
> 
> ...


You are not alone 
Have same slime which begun after started NOPOX dosing, but in early stages also had hair like transparent strings all over rock( check Sig link). Now, after 6+ month everything stabilized, still have some transparent slime buildup in the dark areas (sump, pumps etc),but much less. looks like "bacterial colony" don't like light but it harmless,except gross look.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I'm dosing slightly less than you(1.5 ml. diluted), 12 times a day, and everything is quite clean.
-


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I know that the recommended dose is a lot higher than what I am dosing now, that's the weird part.
Maybe the next time I mix up, I'll try a lower dose.

From what I have been able to read on it, it is caused by a nutrient rich system causing the imbalance; so I upped the carbon, did more of a wet skim, still nothing. 

Call me a neat freak but this slime pisses me off lol
I love my tank but like most of us, I don't like having to pull the powerheads, heater etc to scrub this crude off. 

I'm glad it is not just me.

I'll try cutting back the dose and maybe approach the wife on building a sump and getting it drilled... I know she wants her wine rack back anyways lol

Sad part is I have a vertex 150 (thanks pulpfiction) sitting in the closet just waiting for something to do 

Thnx all


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

MPreston said:


> I know that the recommended dose is a lot higher than what I am dosing now, that's the weird part.
> Maybe the next time I mix up, I'll try a lower dose.
> 
> From what I have been able to read on it, it is caused by a nutrient rich system causing the imbalance; so I upped the carbon, did more of a wet skim, still nothing.
> ...


Proceed slowly with rate increase / decrease. I had drastic phosphate and nitrate drop to undetectable levels after slightly raising dose , corals did not respond very well - dull color ,grows slows etc.From different sources, if i understand correctly, you can not change dosage without triggering imbalance in nitrate and phosphate consumption ( 3:1) with NOPOX, that might create cyano outbreak.


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

MPreston said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Has anyone noticed that when using Red Sea NOPOX you are developing a white slime or bacterial flock on your equipment?
> 
> ...


Its called mulm.


----------

